# MB-805 M/B 8' Graph. Blank 12-25# 1/2-2 oz.



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

NO, I do not have a relationship with Get Bit. Passing this along to rod building buddies. Get Bit has some Blank Bonanza blanks, and the above blank is a buyout from Castaway, that normally goes for near 90 bucks. It's a hell of a blank for trolling SPRO's for Bull Reds or casting a heavy jig. Awesome blank, and it's only 35 bucks.


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you for the post. Those blanks are great no doubt about it! I have 3 set aside to build for myself. Unfortunately once these are gone, they are gone for good. 

If anyone has any questions about putting together a build whether it is your first or 50th, please don't hesitate to call us 407-542-7840 we are glad to help.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

OK, been hard at it for the last 2 days, just got the wrap done, did the handle yesterday.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of wraps but thy is sharp looking. Nice work.


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Great looking wraps! nicely done sir nicely done!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Stripper guide a KR 20mm, on an 8' 12-25# graphite Cobia stick. Traditional Gulf Coast Cobia anglers flee in panic! Cats and dogs, living together! Abomination! Heard on Pensacola Beach Pier: "If it ain't got a 80mm wire guide, it ain't worth havin'. Goldurned Jap junk!":thumbsup:


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sacrilege, sir.

20 lashes with a wet noodle....or an Ugly Stick....same thing.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got some finish on it, finally, turning on the rod Dryer. https://youtu.be/LI20asG75R0


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

so u gonna be ready to climb up in the tower with that bad boy in a few months?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

capt'n slim said:


> so u gonna be ready to climb up in the tower with that bad boy in a few months?


 it's not like I know what I'm doing, but hell Yeah, Bruh! Can't wait.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

UncleMilty7 said:


> it's not like I know what I'm doing, but hell Yeah, Bruh! Can't wait.


Good, cause neither do we, lol, if nothing, like always we can get our toys out and go play on the water for the day and have a good time doing it.


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Looking Good!! Go sling some Lings!! Brown Bombers!!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

20 is my stripper on my inshore stuff..i will never use those big ear rings for guides..however..i like the 50 dbl ft for my stripper on my cobia sticks and surf rods..because of how hard i throw them sometimes in the heat of things..especially if there is a chance a 50-100lb slob is on the other end..then the 20 then 10 then a bunch of 6 or 5 depending on the tip..hate the way those big wire guides make the rods feel..might not be needed but it makes me feel better..the wrap is beautiful..might be only 3 dozen people on the panhandle that can pull off this level of work..shading is great..and the color combo is sick


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

cajun creationz said:


> 20 is my stripper on my inshore stuff..i will never use those big ear rings for guides..however..i like the 50 dbl ft for my stripper on my cobia sticks and surf rods..because of how hard i throw them sometimes in the heat of things..especially if there is a chance a 50-100lb slob is on the other end..then the 20 then 10 then a bunch of 6 or 5 depending on the tip..hate the way those big wire guides make the rods feel..might not be needed but it makes me feel better..the wrap is beautiful..might be only 3 dozen people on the panhandle that can pull off this level of work..shading is great..and the color combo is sick


 Don't let me pass myself off as some sort of expert on the subject. I've always built for Inshore. I'm taking Fuji at their word on casting, and sort of running a half-assed experiment to see if this set-up will work. But I have to find some fish first. I'm using Fuji K's on my surf sticks with a 30mm Dbl ft. for a stripper. Still, in the back of my head, I think there has to be a reason that so many down here are stuck on those big clunky guides.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

got me man..i build 302s and 706s and i dont even use them anymore..i look at them like 57 chevys..great to look at if they're pretty..but new technology has surpassed them 3 times over..i have "trailer queens"..then i have my work horses..i consider those hoop earrings a dead technology..like the vcr..still out there..still work..but the new options are better for me


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hoop earrings?!?!!? Awesome, LOL. Yeah, that pretty much sums it up for me.


----------

